# Hysterosalpingogram vs hysterosonogram



## Amanda Kelley (Sep 20, 2004)

Forgive me for my computer illiteracy, but I just do not know how to maneuver this website. Hopefully I am in the right place this time.

I have just experienced my second miscarriage. I have a new doctor with all of my medical records from my old doctor. Following my first miscarriage in 2001 I had a hysterosonogram (saline injection). My new doctor wants me to have a hysterosalpingogram (dye injection). We already know that I have a septated uterus from the first procedure and my insurance won't pay for the dye injection procedure. What are we going to learn from this procedure that we didn't find out with the other procedure. The circumstances surrounding both of my miscarriages have been the same...I get pregnant, but no baby develops in the sack. Does this really have to do with my septated uterus or could it be genetic?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

If I understand it correctly, a hysterosalphingogram is to check for blocked tubes, hence the dye. A hysterogram just looks at your uterus. I guess the docs might be able to get a look at your tubes as well but I don't think they'd be able to see any obstructions. I'm not sure how that test would help you if you don't have an issue getting pg. Usually, if your tubes are blocked, you either can't get pg at all or you have tubal pgs.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Marine Wife is right.

HSG is to ceck your tubes and for things like fibroids.

Hysterosonogram is more shape of uterus and formation.

Good luck!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Sounds like both your miscarriages have been due to a "blighted ovum". I have no idea what possible use looking at your uterus/tubes could be, since as far as I'm aware "blighted ovum" is a chromosonal problem

Quote:

_from http://www.parentsplace.com/expert/f...115012,00.html_ In blighted ova pregnancy, specific proteins, such as alpha feta protein and pregnancy-specific protein beta 1 glycoprotein are not produced in normal quantities. Some have theorized that insufficient luteal function plays a role in the development of anembryonic pregnancies.
And I have to say I'm somewhat jealous, after 4 miscarriages I STILL can't get my doctor to even order an ultrasound, much less anything more detailed. She just tells me that it's not structural, withough even doing anything to check.







I'm hunting a new doctor now.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

I had a hysterosalphingogram when I was trying for my first. The first Dr I saw would do nothing until I charted for at least a year. When we moved to NH, we just went about our merry business but then I saw a fertility/GYN. She basically told me that since I had been charting, had a history of m/c and had already tried Clomid that she would not be able to give me anything unless I had the test done. I won't lie it hurt alot, but it only last a few seconds and it was over. Basically they inject dye to see if the tubes are block, there is an xray behind you that the Dr can see while injecting. Thankfully my tubes were clear and the test may have blown out whatever was giving me issues, because a few months later I was pregnant.

I also had several m/c and they put me on progesterone pills for the first 12 weeks of each of my pregnancies, I had weekly HCG tests to tell them if I needed to take more each day. I truly believe that is what saved me from having another m/c.

Good luck to you. If you have any questions or want to talk about the test please feel free to PM me


----------

